# Social Security Status Has Changed Little from Last Year



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2016)

More here.




> *Trustees' annual report does note $23 billion increase in trust funds
> 
> *June 22, 2016 - Not much has changed in the financial status of the Social Security Trust Funds since last year, according to today’s release of the annual report on the status of the funds by the Social Security Board of Trustees.
> 
> ...


----------

